# Erreur écran bleu Windows 10 bootcamp



## Vécox (20 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé Windows 10 sur un macbook  13 pouces pro mi 2012 via Bootcamp, et de temps à autre quand je démarre sur Windows, j'ai un écran bleu avec écrit machine check exception. Je dois éteindre l'ordinateur via le bouton d'alimentation, je démarre sur Windows, et il n'y a pas de soucis, j'arrive sur ma session. De temps à autre le pilote de la carte wi-fi se désinstalle au démarrage de Windows, je dois redémarrer et il se réinstalle. Sinon je n'ai eu aucun problème que ce soit avec la partie Mac Os (sur Mojave). Je ne sais s'il y a un problème matériel avec la carte wi-fi broadcom.J'en doute mais bon.
S'il faut publier un rapport de bug ou que ce soit sur le sujet, il n'y a pas de soucis.

Merci bien


----------



## USB09 (20 Juin 2019)

Tu veux nous faire souffrir ? Rapporter un écran bleu [emoji49]☠️


----------



## Vécox (22 Juin 2019)

Voilà si vous savez...


----------



## switch43 (8 Février 2021)

Vecox a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai installé Windows 10 sur un macbook  13 pouces pro mi 2012 via Bootcamp, et de temps à autre quand je démarre sur Windows, j'ai un écran bleu avec écrit machine check exception. Je dois éteindre l'ordinateur via le bouton d'alimentation, je démarre sur Windows, et il n'y a pas de soucis, j'arrive sur ma session. De temps à autre le pilote de la carte wi-fi se désinstalle au démarrage de Windows, je dois redémarrer et il se réinstalle. Sinon je n'ai eu aucun problème que ce soit avec la partie Mac Os (sur Mojave). Je ne sais s'il y a un problème matériel avec la carte wi-fi broadcom.J'en doute mais bon.
> S'il faut publier un rapport de bug ou que ce soit sur le sujet, il n'y a pas de soucis.
> 
> Merci bien


Mets à jour les microgiciels via Windows 10. La stabilité sera comme au premier jour. Les mac Intel sont mal suivis depuis 4 ans. Microsoft fait le boulot pour ces sous parties de pc.


----------

